# Allow me to highly recommend...



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I keep hearing of drivers with their phones in their laps... not good... not smart... for less than an Andrew Jackson you can have this great phone holder that slips into your CD player. I mean... who even uses their CD player anymore?!

http://amzn.to/2flprYZ


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

That's what I use and it's great


----------



## grubjpeg (Nov 2, 2016)

this is convenient during driving.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a CD mount i used in my Sonata. I can't use it on my CTS because the CD is too low and it hits the gear shift.

I use the magnet versions though, they are way better as they latch on without any mechanical grips and they are SOLID.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I use this Koomus CD magnetic mount. Solid magnetic mount too. Just be sure your vehicle's CD player is high in the dash.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HUIL310/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

First post blues! Site wouldn't let me post what I wanted because I hadn't posted yet. So this is first with the REAL post to follow!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

So then it turns out that I have to "exceed" 1 post. So here's a second to see if that will work.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

D'oh! Seems like I need a "like" before I can post up the link and pic. So I give up on trying that.

So I was trying to post a link to Amazon for the phone holder that I got. It's an
*iOttie Easy One Touch 3 (V2.0) Car Mount Universal Phone Holder for iPhone 7 Plus 6s Plus SE Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge S6 Edge Note 5- Retail Packaging- Black.*


I've had it for 4 months and have it stuck to the plastic part just above the a/c vent in my RAM 1500. Perfect size/fit. Just place the phone in it and kinda tap it to get the arms to squeeze it in place. Then, just pinch the two smaller arms to eject it. One-handed operation. And it holds it steady. Adjustable to many positions.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> D'oh! Seems like I need a "like" before I can post up the link and pic. So I give up on trying that.
> 
> So I was trying to post a link to Amazon for the phone holder that I got. It's an
> *iOttie Easy One Touch 3 (V2.0) Car Mount Universal Phone Holder for iPhone 7 Plus 6s Plus SE Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge S6 Edge Note 5- Retail Packaging- Black.*
> ...


There you go. Your first Like.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> I keep hearing of drivers with their phones in their laps... not good... not smart... for less than an Andrew Jackson you can have this great phone holder that slips into your CD player. I mean... who even uses their CD player anymore?!
> 
> http://amzn.to/2flprYZ


Just got mine today. Had the option of 2 day shipping, but declined -- so it was promised by next Tuesday. I got it next day.

I really like it so far. In my Buick Enclave, the height of the CD player slot is perfect!

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Bah, I only have a cassette player.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

d0n said:


> Bah, I only have a cassette player.


They got something for you too: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L0ZFO6/?tag=ubne0c-20

I'm surprised this is a thing. Visor mounted.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

DocT said:


> I use this Koomus CD magnetic mount. Solid magnetic mount too. Just be sure your vehicle's CD player is high in the dash.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HUIL310/?tag=ubne0c-20


Just ordered this one and can't wait to get it. My current mount of on a vent. That wasn't a problem during the summer, but now the weather is cold enough here in Illinois to need the heat and it is cooking the back of my phone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bishop1 said:


> I keep hearing of drivers with their phones in their laps... not good... not smart... for less than an Andrew Jackson you can have this great phone holder that slips into your CD player. I mean... who even uses their CD player anymore?!
> 
> http://amzn.to/2flprYZ


My car doesn't even have one.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> They got something for you too: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L0ZFO6/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> I'm surprised this is a thing. Visor mounted.


Looks good and would probably be great for night-only drivers. It certainly puts the phone way up high.

However, I spent much of yesterday afternoon adjusting my visor to block an absolutely blinding Miami sun. The sun was so bad I gracefully cruised right through a stop sign at about 30 MPH! Saw it out of the corner of my eye as I went past. I could see this mount not being great for daytime.


----------

